# 1952 brooks repair?



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 2, 2019)

Going to try to rebuild the saddle with parachute cord


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 2, 2019)

Progress report


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 2, 2019)

That sure doesn't look like a fun project to me.    Have fun and good luck.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 2, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> That sure doesn't look like a fun project to me.    Have fun and good luck.



I will thanks (;


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 2, 2019)

Parachute cord you say? Interesting.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 2, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Parachute cord you say? Interesting.



Worth a shot


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 3, 2019)

I always enjoy using things for their unintended purpose on my custom bikes. Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 3, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I always enjoy using things for their unintended purpose on my custom bikes. Can't wait to see what you come up with!



I’ll have it finished tonight hopefully


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 3, 2019)

All done needs ,some perfecting though


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 3, 2019)

Interesting.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 3, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting.



It’s quite comfortable


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 3, 2019)

I bet it is! Well done!


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 3, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I bet it is! Well done!



Thank you !


----------



## juvela (Mar 12, 2019)

-----

fascinatin' idea

thanks very much for postin'

would luv to read the observatioins of member @rhm on this...

-----


----------



## skiptooth (Mar 13, 2019)

Wow that looks great !  I can barely tie my shoes...


----------



## TonyD (Apr 9, 2020)

That’s awesome.! Great work. Like an ass-hammock. Probably super comfortable too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 9, 2020)

TonyD said:


> That’s awesome.! Great work. Like an ass-hammock. Probably super comfortable too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you,Yes it is ,the only problem is that its not wide enough like a normal brooks
If i where to do anything different it would be to start weaving from the back and go forward


----------



## Mercian (Apr 9, 2020)

"Ass-hammock", better register that as a trademark quick, before someone else does (-:

(just checked, not registered already, I wonder why? Huge opportunity there).

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## TonyD (Apr 9, 2020)

Mercian said:


> "Ass-hammock", better register that as a trademark quick, before someone else does (-:
> 
> (just checked, not registered already, I wonder why? Huge opportunity there).
> 
> ...




I have more.. maybe we should combine forces and buy bike parts with all the money we make! I’m not big on paper work, just like to mouth off when I get the chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Apr 9, 2020)

TonyD said:


> I have more.. maybe we should combine forces and buy bike parts with all the money we make! I’m not big on paper work, just like to mouth off when I get the chance.




On the other hand Tony, this kind of thing is a (very minor) part of my job. It looks like we have a Team (-:

Have a Good Weekend,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## TonyD (Apr 9, 2020)

1951 C.W.S said:


> Thank you,Yes it is ,the only problem is that its not wide enough like a normal brooks
> If i where to do anything different it would be to start weaving from the back and go forward




I’ve re leathered more than a few Brooks saddles, I’ve had really good luck with different frames and combinations of.. this frame has had a couple different Brooks shaped leather caps.. I just did this as a quick something to ride/ idle hands/ see what it would be if I tried it things. 
I usually put a B-17 or Professional shaped leather on the B-66,135 or Flyer frames. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD (Apr 9, 2020)

Mercian said:


> On the other hand Tony, this kind of thing is a (very minor) part of my job. It looks like we have a Team (-:
> 
> Have a Good Weekend,
> 
> ...




I’m not very organized but I have designed a few things that were patented and sold pretty well. I haven’t seen a dime from either but I have a million of them. I was always good for a name for the band. I’m a little different, I am channeling my artistic side or projecting my vision with my verbalization skills. 
Seriously, I have entertained small towns and villages for years.. I just never know what will come out next. 
Give me a format and I’ll send you the next big thing. We can do this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

